
Tricked and Indebted on Land, Abused or Abandoned at Sea - nols
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/09/world/asia/philippines-fishing-ships-illegal-manning-agencies.html
======
DrScump
Already posted twice today, first one here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10533619](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10533619)

